# Ausable River Road Trip (non fishing)



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Just wanted share with you guys about the trip my family and I took last week. We went up to the wifes aunt's cottage in Augres. Real nice place just to bad the water is so low. On thursday we went for a road trip to Oscoda. I took them down old River road down by the Ausable showed them some spots were I steelhead fish and we seen a bald eagle soaring down the river. Man them things are huge up close! We went up to the Dam walk around there for a little. Then we went to good ole Desi's for lunch. Got the old Desi burger. Man thats a good burger.

After lunch we went and checked out the lumbermens monument and the Iargo Springs. Wow I have always blown by these scenic spots on my way steelhead fishing. I should have stop years ago because those spots were pretty cool. The kid and the wife loved playing in the log jam at the lumbermen monument. I tried out this log rolling tool I forgot what is was called though. We walk down the 200 and some stairs. They have a cool little raft/cabin (once again cant remember what it was called) right on the river. It was pretty sweet checking all the stuff they have and learn about the history of the Ausable log drive's.

We then drove to the canoe's memorial that was ok but not as exciting. Finally we went to the Irago spring's. Now that was really cool wish I had brought my camera. You have to walk down another 200 or so stairs but at the bottom you can see all the springs. They have walk ways though out the springs, and places to sit and reflect. I think the wife liked the springs more than the kid did. She wished she had her book so she could sit by a spring and read. It was very peaceful.

Well I've rambled on for probably to long allready, but I just wanted to share our experience with you guys. But I will suggest if you get the time check the Irago's springs and the lumbermens monument. There are really cool and they are free to check out. It is our land ya know! Dont just blow by them like I have for years!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

We checked out Iargo Springs a couple years ago, I agree that it is really cool. Everyone who visits that area should make the walk down there. The view of the backwaters from the lowest observation decks is really nice too!


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

We just came from there this weekend the family and i camped at the foote damn campground, boy was that a jaunt in! Anyway we stopped at thesprings and the monument, it was great and the kids loved it. they slept all the way home afterwards! One thing i found particularly interesting was how these guys could eat two t-bone steaks or 6 pork chops and the rest of thier meals in ten minutes or less.


----------

